# IVF - Minimum follicles for egg collection



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

can anyone tell me whats the minimum amount of follies needed for egg collection i know each clinic is different but has anyone any idea started with 8 now can only see 5  on one side ? any one experienced one ovary only working for any unknown reason   ...please help as im worrying,,,many thanks


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

I dont know if their is a min,I was in hospital last week with ohss and lady had 3 eggs collected.I had 9 and 8 came from left one from the right.Just remember you only need one.sadly I took my period before my test,good luck !


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

many thanks for response ..sorry to hear sad news ..good luck for next time ...marzy xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Marzy

I only had one follicle and I just went for it even though the hospital said that the follicle may be empty.

Anyway I had EC yesterday and there was just one egg and it fertilised and I'm having ET tomorrow.

Never give up - it just takes on egg

odettexxxxx


----------

